# Tuition Reimbursement



## mkm1517 (May 24, 2011)

Poll:
     Does your employer offer tuition reimbursement or education opportunities?


----------



## anapravnik (May 25, 2011)

*Yes*

My employer does offer tuition reimbursement with the following conditions:

- Have been (continuously) employed for at least 6 months
- If you voluntarily terminate employment within 24 months of receiving said reimbursement, you must repay the Company.
- The course(s) must be directly related to maintaining or improving the skills required by you in your current job 
- Must be taken at an accredited institution

There are a few beauracratic hoops too, like having approval (written) prior to enrolling,
mainting a certain level of performance in the course and submitting proof, etc.

I was reimbursed for my CPC prep course and books, not for the testing fee or membership. I work for a large payor.


----------



## annielou (May 25, 2011)

*Reimbursement*

I work in a clinic within a hospital system. I am reimbursed for the charge for attending seminars, and am allowed 16 paid education hours a year. My annual AAPC dues are not reimbursed, although they did pay for me to take the test.
For attending school, the class(es) must be job related and I am required to sign a statement that I will work for a set number of  hours after completing the course and that I must have at least a C in the course. If I wanted to change positions, for instance, go to nursing school, they would reimburse the tuition, but I would be obligated to work for them for a much longer time.


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 25, 2011)

Yes, we are provided tuition reimbursement for college-level courses, related to a degree program, (Associates, Bachelors or Graduate) up to 3,000 per year, which includes books. 

Our AAPC membership is paid eacy year, through our department budget.

We provide several on- and off-site coding seminars or workshops for the coding staff, depending on staff needs and budget.  

For nurses, there is a loan forgiveness program, provided you remain employed for a determined amount of time.


----------

